# Pundt Park Ride



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I sooooo wish I lived there Neice. Flicks could use alot of trail hours under saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Everything's so GREEN!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

We had a fantastic time and are working on finding a place to camp/board the horses that is near by. We want to spend a weekend riding. Woot!!! It is about 110 miles from here so it isn't that far!


----------



## Woodsy (Jun 25, 2010)

I am about to get a trailer for the first time so I have so many new opportunities opening up for me! This place looks neat and I am only about 3 hours out. 

How do you go about finding a place where you can keep horses for a night or 2? Never got to do this kind of thing before.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Woodsey, I called a very nice lady Toni at www.leashandbridleboarding.com 
and she said in October she should be able to accommodate overnighter's and even has places for RV trailers. It is about 24 miles from Pundt Park. Also there is a place in Humble for Endurance Riders and we have been in contact with her and she said that she might be able to accommodate a small group with horses. We have just started googling everything. 

It was simply a stunning park. Ebenezer in Jasper has more rugged trails and camp grounds for horses which is really nice but this park was just a winner with all of us. 

Here is another picture of us at the park. That is me in the creek with Dashing Big Red. The horses had originally had hissies for some reason about crossing. Red was like "get out of the way...the water is a good place to be when you don't sweat normally!!" and he piled on in for a drink and to be soaked with water with my Sham Wow!!


----------



## Equine Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

I live less than a mile fromt here and have only rode their once. everyone in the area seems to love it though.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

We rode at the airport last week before last and will ride there, Cypress Creek and Pundt again on November 20. We are really looking forward to that!


----------



## Equine Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

How far is it from where you are? DId you hear about the rider lifeflighted from there? Its been about a month and he broke leg, fractured ribs. He was on the families dead broke horse and jus thad an accident...I ride their draft horse. 

I dont do much riding off on trails unfortunatly but I train in the area.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG no I didn't hear about that. I hope he is ok. Where did it happen at?

We are in the Beaumont area so about 100 miles away. We will be riding there on the 21st of this month. We are riding with the Airport Rangers at the airport, at Cypress and Pundt.


----------



## Equine Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Near the creek and a big hill at Pundt. That sounds like a fun ride. How many peopel do you usually ride with. Check out this website: 
www.wildheartstrailriders.com
They ride at Pundt alot. The barn where I ride and several horses are boarded is riding distance from the back of pundt park.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

When we rode at Pundt I think there were about 16 of us. I remember there were 8 trailers stretching down IH 10! It varies on the rides - we rode at the airport two weeks ago and there were 8 of us. Do you know of a place where we could overnight with our horses and trailers? That is what is hanging us up from riding there more often is a place to stay! It is a 100 mile drive and we would like to find a place that could accommodate us!


----------

